

A logo for the Internet: (#)  - weiphi
http://internet-logo.org/

======
jzwinck
Lots of internet cafes in the world use a large @ on their signs to suggest
internet access. It seems more evocative for the general public.

~~~
weiphi
yes, @ is used often but it also signifies email. (#) would represent the
Internet or world wide web as a whole. It's supposed to symbolize a
interconnected globe.

------
Skoofoo
It'd be nice to see an argument for why it is important for the Internet to
have a logo in the first place.

~~~
weiphi
It would be a neutral symbol for the Internet. Do an image search for
"internet logo" or "world wide web logo". You'll mostly find the Internet
Explorer or Firefox icon or some weird icons that been around since the AOL
era. These are used on countless websites and presentations every day due to a
lack of a neutral alternative.

------
Svip
(#) seems like a logo for Twitter, not the Internet. How about __:// __as a
logo then? Or why we even need one?

~~~
sigsergv
This one looks like disappointed smiley.

~~~
Svip
What a great reflection on the Internet.

------
jaxbot
What the logo is doesn't matter. We just all need to grab one out of the hat,
say "that's good!", and move on.

The question really is, as Skoofoo says, why exactly we need a logo.

------
gbraad
China uses 网吧 to refer to any internet (or gaming) bar. 网(wang) means net or
network. 上网 means to go online... Phonetically they even often use 因特网.

So, in other cultures a character exists... besides, why not using @, or the
wifi symbol which also suggests Internet access.

It makes no sense to use this in the first place.

------
bishop_mandible
What was wrong with the blue e?

~~~
xr4tiii
everything is wrong with the blue e.

------
whatgoodisaroad
It seems wrong to use a symbol for something that's already pervasive. It
would almost make more sense to create a symbol for "not the internet".

------
xr4tiii
That is what we are using for my startup <http://www.linkies.com>. (#Linkies)
is a bookmarking service for posts or web pages organized by hashtags. We use
something very close to that to group hashtags together. We call them
(#grashtags)

------
cypher543
Why is this needed? Are people really so lazy that they can't just type "the
Internet"?

~~~
ClayM
y, n fact they r.

------
Kiro
When would you use it?

~~~
Aurel1us
I iz from da (#)

------
ppradhan
ridiculous

